# the count down has begun



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

4 day to go until i get my christmas present!!!

n the people who know dont spoil it! i want it to be a suprise for ya'll 

so so excited!!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

so.... TELL US


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wild guess, Ginger kitten or a Skunk or a new Taxi :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the bad news to be broken that its not Christmas for another x weeks?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooooh i wonder what it is :hmm: Give us a clue : victory:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

I demand an explanation as to why so early, I have to wait another 2 months plus for mine  Is it because it's a late Xmas resent from the Xmas gone?
If not, and the explanation is good then I might use it to get my presents early too 
Pete.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Are the lovebird eggs due to start hatching? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im getting a Sphynx kitten for Xmas hes ready in November. :whistling2: Why because he loves me of course:flrt: Come on we need clues :hmm:maybe I need to search the forum myself :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I am saying skunk and if it is omg your a lucky lady and i am jealous:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sorry folks its staying a secret til it arrives sunday evening, the reason its so early is that it has become available now and i darnt risk not getting it and none being available at christmas, anyway my gorgeous lady deserves a special treat, early or not!!!:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I KNOW I KNOW!

and I ain't telling! :2thumb:

She was fit to pop the other night!! :lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

I KNOW I KNOW NANANANA
and im not telling either :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww meanies some one tell us :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

someone sounds spoilt rotten..xmas isn't for 2 more months :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:devil::devil::devil: Its not fair. So whos will it be yours or Dittas ?? I hate guessing games..........................And goes off to sulk:blush:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

it is for cat, foofoo, i give a small clue........


















nah best not:lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i know wot it is and im getting mine as well :2thumb:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

thats brilliant shep, glad you are sorted too: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

is it a new toaster?


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Think i know what it is if you told me on sunday.. :whistling2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

is it one of those cat's with the crazy name a ragamuffin cat?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> is it one of those cat's with the crazy name a ragamuffin cat?


its not no purpley one, stop guessin cos i not tellin til sunday 

n i know im spoilt, Ditta spoils me rotten cos she loveeeesss me :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've done my homework and thinks i know.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

i do more reading on here than posting but i would just like to say .............





I WANNA KNOW NOW!!! :lol2:

i hate waiting and i think your a tease :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> i've done my homework and thinks i know.


well keep it shut MR if you know hehe


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I think I know only from what I think Shep is getting !! 
Wont say anything though..


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

not read through but I am guessing that its a skunk .

happy birthday for sunday :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I thought it was an early xmas present:whistling2:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

I know what it is............... ner ner ner ner nerrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Im so jealous too!!!

Wish Santa would visit me early:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i know 2 :2thumb:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

i wanna know...


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok folks here is a little clue.........i have just paid for this pressie and there wasnt a lot of change from £lots of money :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

i know and i cant wait till next year na na nah na na


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

APH? Meerkats? Sugar Gliders?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:hmm: Do you get a lifetime of vallium with this??


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> not read through but I am guessing that its a skunk .
> 
> happy birthday for sunday :flrt:


thanks juia.....but my birthday is in feb :lol2:

tis my christmas present

ill put you all out your misery shall i, its a




































pair of socks!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

astrid peth said:


> APH? Meerkats? Sugar Gliders?


 
already got them, nope but want somen nope ditta wont let me have any suggies


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Pair of socks, eh... Could those socks be attached to a horse?


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> already got them, nope but want somen nope ditta wont let me have any suggies


i'm looking at getting an APH, any suggestions? aww, suggies are well cute!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

astrid peth said:


> i'm looking at getting an APH, any suggestions? aww, suggies are well cute!!!


we breed aph's! get an aph!!!! hope we got some preggy femaes atm, tis a waitin game now!


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

sent you a PM


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

replied to


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

two days to go! whooooppppeeeeeeeeeeee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

im actually intregued now, off to find out what it is! haha


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i no i no!! awww soo exciting! bet you cant wait!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tell me... im goign crazy!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oooo, i dont know! haha


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to knoooooooooooooooooooow!

Its not another stuffed toy skunk is it?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Me thinks its a real one :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmmmm I'm guessing it's the adult descented castrated albino male skunk that Nerys mentioned on the skunks for sale thread. 


If not that then another skunk? Dunno tbh but just guessing.


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Ahh kewlies.. Ur so lucky 

My bf has said a definate NO to skunks... But then i dont think my dogs would be very happy anyways..

Cant wait to find out what it is


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

My OH has said I can have one when we own our own place which will probably be never because houses are so expensive and the stupid cerdit crunch:bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

no it aint the albino skunk nerys has advertised. As much as i like emmas little bino boy i dont think albino skunks look like skunks, so it isnt that, i not tellin you til sunday! not long to go now~! :mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess:

1/ Some really nice wallpaper as you were dead jealous when you saw mine.
or
2/ a fire eggstingwidger

am I right?:2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I guess:
> 
> 1/ Some really nice wallpaper as you were dead jealous when you saw mine.
> or
> ...


nope i dont want wallpaper like yours, as lovely as it is  cos if i wanna make myself vomit ill just spin round in circles for a bit instead, and nope to a fire extinguisher either, no point havin one AFTER you've had a fire is there? :lol2: though a spell checker might come in handy for you though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hmm if it aint the albino from nerys is it the chocolate one? 

Watch it not be a skunk now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Hmm if it aint the albino from nerys is it the chocolate one?
> 
> Watch it not be a skunk now


 
nah not a chocolate skunk either, chocs dont look like skunks either imo


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nah not a chocolate skunk either, chocs dont look like skunks either imo



A black and white one? Or one with neon paint saying 'i'm a skunk?'

Hmmmmm APH, sugar gliders, racoon...hmmm out of ideas now.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> A black and white one? Or one with neon paint saying 'i'm a skunk?'
> 
> Hmmmmm APH, sugar gliders, racoon...hmmm out of ideas now.


you all just gunnaq have to wait


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> nope i dont want wallpaper like yours, as lovely as it is  cos if i wanna make myself vomit ill just spin round in circles for a bit instead, and nope to a fire extinguisher either, no point havin one AFTER you've had a fire is there? :lol2: though a spell checker might come in handy for you though :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Wassup wid yer woomun.? I spelled wallpaper alright I know I did. And you buy a fire eggstingwidger after a fire in preparation for the next one .Tsk, sobvious innit?:roll:
Anyway, my next guess is that you are getting an advent calender filled with chocolate skunks, chocolate labradors, chocolate rabbits, chocolate tea pots and chocolate fireguards. Am I right? Am I? I am aren't I?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Wassup wid yer woomun.? I spelled wallpaper alright I know I did. And you buy a fire eggstingwidger after a fire in preparation for the next one .Tsk, sobvious innit?:roll:
> Anyway, my next guess is that you are getting an advent calender filled with chocolate skunks, chocolate labradors, chocolate rabbits, chocolate tea pots and chocolate fireguards. Am I right? Am I? I am aren't I?


you havent moved to oldham have you?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you havent moved to oldham have you?


Oldham or else you loseham?
Oldham is oop norf innit? I wouldn't move up there if I got the train fare free. Been there, done it and couldn't wait to get home again.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Oldham or else you loseham?
> Oldham is oop norf innit? I wouldn't move up there if I got the train fare free. Been there, done it and couldn't wait to get home again.


ar right, you just seem to have picked up the oldham lingo and intelligence  <<hope sinni doesnt see this lmao>>


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ar right, you just seem to have picked up the oldham lingo and intelligence  <<hope sinni doesnt see this lmao>>


 It can't be worse than Burnley lingo where they pronounce their 't's as 'k'.
They say Bokkle instead of bottle and hospikal instead of hospital or horsepiddle as I prefer.
But we digress. Now..<thinks> what can you be getting for crimbo?
chocolate coated scorpions? crispy fried locusts? a kune kune pig?
a runner bean snake like wot Nerys 'as got? C'mon, gizza clue. h'animal, vegeritibble or mineral?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> It can't be worse than Burnley lingo where they pronounce their 't's as 'k'.
> They say Bokkle instead of bottle and hospikal instead of hospital or horsepiddle as I prefer.
> But we digress. Now..<thinks> what can you be getting for crimbo?
> chocolate coated scorpions? crispy fried locusts? a kune kune pig?
> a runner bean snake like wot Nerys 'as got? C'mon, gizza clue. h'animal, vegeritibble or mineral?


its a haminal


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

is it Stephen Hawkins?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> is it Stephen Hawkins?


 Tsk, course it isn't silly. She said it was a haminal and he is a vegeritibble innit?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, i'll give you that one.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: Fenny


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* You peoples is cwayzee.

Good thing I have lived in the North of the UK for a while now, cuz I actually understand you lot (oh God!! IS that a good thing?!?). If I was still a happily naive American who thought all you lot sounded like the queen (I never did, btw), I'd be lost completely!!!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

one more sleep to go!!!!!!!!!! tis like christmas eve!!!!!!!!!!!! im gunna go bed now so it comes quicker!!


yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> one more sleep to go!!!!!!!!!! tis like christmas eve!!!!!!!!!!!! im gunna go bed now so it comes quicker!!
> 
> 
> yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
I bet you never slept very well last night :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Only HOURS to go now before we find out what your getting - even though I think I already know :whistling2:


----------



## Loops (Feb 15, 2008)

what is it please please please lisaxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Now the time has come to REVEAL ALL...........................Ahm Ahm we are all waiting






Come on then ...................................you promised




*PLEASE :flrt:*


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

we know what it is....

want one! 

your sooooo lucky!

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Now the time has come to REVEAL ALL...........................Ahm Ahm we are all waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oi eager beaver, i said sunday..i didnt say when, he needs to get here first! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oh come OON!!! lol


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i waaaannnaaaa knooooow


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

(posted this so its in my user cp) i am quessing.......meerkat? or skunk?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It is now official that Cat and Ditta are both big meanies...............................

So what time does the mystery boy arrive then??????????????????????????


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Yea its sunday now... SPILL IT!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> It is now official that Cat and Ditta are both big meanies...............................
> 
> So what time does the mystery boy arrive then??????????????????????????


 
i dunno, was meant to be midday but hes been delayed. s'ok, gives me more time to
a)clean
b)shop
c)keep you all in suspenders :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Cat you are an absolute meanie!

Tsk after the delay you realise we're all going to expect pics immediately after said special mans arrival? :razz:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Cat you are an absolute meanie!
> 
> Tsk after the delay you realise we're all going to expect pics immediately after said special mans arrival? :razz:


 
it is my intention to post pics asap! :2thumb:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it is my intention to post pics asap! :2thumb:



good good...crikey i'm all excited and it's not even my present!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> good good...crikey i'm all excited and it's not even my present!


 
ive not had any proper sleep for 2 nights ive been that restless all excited for his arrival........ i need to finish tidyin up for the wee man!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Lucky bint 


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> Lucky bint
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lucky for havin no sleep? i dont think so! and i wont be gettin any tonight cos ill wanna stay up n spend as much time with him as possible lol


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ohhh I think I might know what this is....cant wait for photos so I can see if I am right or not :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mmmm tidying up.......................does this involve locking away any paracetamol I wonder:whistling2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

is it a leucistic elephant? or hypo hippo?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Mmmm tidying up.......................does this involve locking away any paracetamol I wonder:whistling2:


dunno does it?!?! i dont take paracetamol so i dont need to lock any of it up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

This is unfair i wanna know what it is and i have to go out soon =(


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

purpleskyes said:


> This is unfair i wanna know what it is and i have to go out soon =(


 
purple, pm me your mobile number n ill send you a piccy when he comes


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

.... Ahhh cant believe you still havnt spilt the beans about what your getting! Soo mean!


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

We'll be sitting on your doorstep if you dont tell us lol


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

looking like about 2 hours away now:whistling2:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

argg jeez...*gets comfy*


----------



## p&tc (Sep 4, 2008)

ditta said:


> looking like about 2 hours away now:whistling2:


 
I wanna know now too - the suspense is killing me LOL


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

he he i know what he is. And I belive I may have his brother.

They have gone to collect him to speed things up a little


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Think they are there now!!! Just looking for Nerys' van :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> Think they are there now!!! Just looking for Nerys' van :2thumb:



ohhhh I am 100% certain now! cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> ohhhh I am 100% certain now! cant wait to see pics!


 
heehee thats what you think! lol

I met Nerys last night and collected rodents so it could be ANYTHING she has on that van you know! 

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i have an idea...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We are all still waiting, never mind enjoying him tell us what he is..................NOW :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:Shell

They have got him! Me finks they'll be posting a piccy when they get him home :no1:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> heehee thats what you think! lol
> 
> I met Nerys last night and collected rodents so it could be ANYTHING she has on that van you know!
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


yeah last time I met them they had ferrets, coatis, meerkats *cough* skunks


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

so what the hell is it lol xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SKUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> SKUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


is it?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok you impatient bunch piccies dwnloading now:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

does she like him?!!


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

ooooh *waits*


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

gina, she loves him
:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ditta said:


> gina, she loves him
> :flrt::flrt::flrt:



whoop!!!


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

ok first up..
DOMINO AND HIS PROUD MUM


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Ooooohhhh....you're so lucky! Wish someone would get me such a nice pressie! 
Fi


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

awwwwh hes beautiful!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

He's lovely. I coulda sworn Nerys had a skunk called Domino...this the same skunky or just the same name? Gorgeous either way.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

awwww it is so fluffy!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

he's so cute looks like both cats love him:lol2:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

yummy llittle thing!! aww, bet you're dead excited with him!! 


x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

isnt he just edible!?!?!?! i love him i love him i love him!!! almost as much as i love Ditta for gettin him for me!
Ditta i love you baby thankyou!!


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

edible maybe, hes too hairy to try it tho! lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

will get better pics once hes settled in.

thankyou to ken and kat for not postin pics of their babies first, so sweet of you guys to let me post first

love you guys. i love everyone today! even you fenwoman! can you feel the love? :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Miranda said:


> edible maybe, hes too hairy to try it tho! lol


 
he pongs a bit too but i dont mind that, dit does though, shes just got him some baby shampoo :lol2:

so was it an anti climax for anyone or we all still excited? hehehe


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> he pongs a bit too but i dont mind that, dit does though, shes just got him some baby shampoo :lol2:


Lol! hes a manly skunk then? :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

awwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt:

do I get a prize for being right ? :lol2:

congratulations on a beautiful pressie....... you best bring him with you when you visit.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Miranda said:


> Lol! hes a manly skunk then? :lol2:


hes got a plush pink bed, what do you think? :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wohic said:


> awwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> do I get a prize for being right ? :lol2:
> 
> congratulations on a beautiful pressie....... you best bring him with you when you visit.


you get a prize for bein right about the present.......you lose it again though cos ya thought it was my birthday :lol2:

dont worry julia, he'll be comin everywhere with us, and will be down when we come pick up my little girl if she ever eats defrost


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

awwwww what a cute skunk


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

i wish my OH would buy me a skunk =( *hint hint* (hes sat next to me)


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Moosmoo said:


> i wish my OH would buy me a skunk =( *hint hint* (hes sat next to me)


buy her a skunk MrMoo!!


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> buy her a skunk MrMoo!!


 
he laughed but i dont think he took it as seriously as i liked =(


----------



## p&tc (Sep 4, 2008)

What a fantastic pressie - he is georgeous.

I am so happy for you - Mery Christmas LOL


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad you finaly have Domino home with you :no1: he looks ever so cute, just like his sister :2thumb: assuming they are actually related :lol2:

As for holding back on letting you be the 1st to post - no worries, we all knew how excited you were - I think the 6 million texts we each got yesterday told us that :lol2:

Nizhoni whiffs a bit too...........even after 2 baths :bash:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> hes got a plush pink bed, what do you think? :lol2:


lol atleast your not opressing him then! :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Moosmoo said:


> he laughed but i dont think he took it as seriously as i liked =(


 
buy him one for Christmas


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

ahh soo really id be buying a present for myself and fobbing it off as for him...good plan :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Glad you finaly have Domino home with you :no1: he looks ever so cute, just like his sister :2thumb: assuming they are actually related :lol2:
> 
> As for holding back on letting you be the 1st to post - no worries, we all knew how excited you were - I think the 6 million texts we each got yesterday told us that :lol2:
> 
> Nizhoni whiffs a bit too...........even after 2 baths :bash:


6 million is a bit of an over exageration dont you think..was only about 5 and half million :whistling2:

hes snuggled up in his cage, think hes a bit overwhelmed. Ditta <<the sheep dog>> is very intregued, i think he thinks its a mini version of him! :lol2:
you can post pics of nizhi nere if you want ken, unless you want your very own thread hehe, she is gorgeous! indie, kats new baby is beautiful too!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

p&tc said:


> What a fantastic pressie - he is georgeous.
> 
> I am so happy for you - Mery Christmas LOL


 
merry christmas!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Perhaps I will start a new tread just for all the new skunkies on the forum :2thumb: That way they can all have their moments of glory together - after all what an ordeal they have been through with all their travelling around the UK :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Perhaps I will start a new tread just for all the new skunkies on the forum :2thumb: That way they can all have their moments of glory together - after all what an ordeal they have been through with all their travelling around the UK :lol2:


nerys is on her way to carlisle now, shes had a right old time, she thought her van was gunna break down at one point but think its all sorted now! told her to let me know she gets home safely.

now ive got my christmas present early, i wonder what shes gunna get me for christmas day..might ask her for another skunk! lmao


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

New thread for all other skunkies to show off their piccies :no1:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/193971-new-skunk-owner-pics.html#post2594674


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

what about all us older skunk owner we wanna show ares off to :whistling2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> what about all us older skunk owner we wanna show ares off to :whistling2:


 
Feel free :lol2: but thought it would be nice for the new skunks to have thier own thread for now & then we can have more threads later for ALL of them :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> New thread for all other skunkies to show off their piccies :no1:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/193971-new-skunk-owner-pics.html#post2594674


youve done it too! its my christmas present not birthday lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> youve done it too! its my christmas present not birthday lol


 
What ya on about woman??? :whistling2::lol2: MAYBE its a freudian slip & a look into the future? Maybe DOMINO might be getting some DICE for his birthday :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> What ya on about woman??? :whistling2::lol2: MAYBE its a freudian slip & a look into the future? Maybe DOMINO might be getting some DICE for his birthday :2thumb:


hehe you need to say that one to ditta!!!!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Whens ur birthday? Is there plenty of time for the forum to ermmmm persuade (bully) her :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

See told ya it was a Skunk.Hes a bit bloody gorgeous no wonder you was all of a dither:lol2: Merry Christmas cat :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Whens ur birthday? Is there plenty of time for the forum to ermmmm persuade (bully) her :whistling2:


feb 16th.....loadsa time :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I knew it was a Skunk he's gorgeous What a great present


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> feb 16th.....loadsa time :2thumb:


 
Oh, 6 days after mine :no1: I wonder who I can bully to get me another skunkie for my birthday then :whistling2:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

no no no to both of you.......cat n ken no no no


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

ditta said:


> no no no to both of you.......cat n ken no no no


spoil sport :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute, glad you've got one Cat after wanting one for so long. I don't think I'd cope with one not with child and hubby too....:hmm:maybe I could sell them to make room......


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i get my skunk in a few weeks i cant wait now


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

my god its been a manic day. My little domino had a prolapse so nerys had to talk me thru it over the phone while she was drivin!!! its back in though it was very unpleasant, more for me than him he didnt seem too bothered that i had my finger stuck somewhere id rather not have had it! its remained in so far. hes got the runs but i think thats due to diet change as he want fed much veg from his previous owner. He hasnt eaten yet since havin him but will try him in the mornin, dont think ill get much sleep tonight watchin out for another prolapse! god im never havin a baby if this is what hes like!!! hes slept a lot but i bet hes tired from his traumatic weekend. Got him out for a cuddle n he's moochin about the sofa which im a bit happier about as i was well worried earlier!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my god its been a manic day. My little domino had a prolapse so nerys had to talk me thru it over the phone while she was drivin!!! its back in though it was very unpleasant, more for me than him he didnt seem too bothered that i had my finger stuck somewhere id rather not have had it! its remained in so far. hes got the runs but i think thats due to diet change as he want fed much veg from his previous owner. He hasnt eaten yet since havin him but will try him in the mornin, dont think ill get much sleep tonight watchin out for another prolapse! god im never havin a baby if this is what hes like!!! hes slept a lot but i bet hes tired from his traumatic weekend. Got him out for a cuddle n he's moochin about the sofa which im a bit happier about as i was well worried earlier!!


 
Awwww I hope he is feeling better poor little thing he is such a stunner :flrt:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

more piccies uploading:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

DEAR NIZHI AND INDIE, ........I'M HAVING A GREAT TIME....................LOVE YOU SIBS...........


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

OMG your letting him loose on the internet with your egg card already :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Glad hes feeling better now, you had us all worried. As for food, can you tell his sister its NOT gone out of fashion & there will be more coming during each day :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> OMG your letting him loose on the internet with your egg card already :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Glad hes feeling better now, you had us all worried. As for food, can you tell his sister its NOT gone out of fashion & there will be more coming during each day :whistling2::lol2:


its a mint card ken, hes already maxed the egg one :lol2:

i wish he would eat but im not gunna push it, he seems to ave livened up a lot. Sleepless night for me tonight i think, Dittas lettin me take him in the bedroom tonight in his cage, as we originally planned to leave him downstairs, but we both worried about him so til i know hes out the woods hes in the bedroom, might put the kittens nose outta joint though hehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aah bless I hope hes ok now. Hes a little stunner, I love skunks but sound a bit stressful to me reading peoples experiances on here so no skunk for me i will just enjoy everyone elses tales of theirs :whistling2:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!

how cute!

want one!!!!!

hes sooo fluffy!

xox


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

oh wow sooo cute!!!!

Hope his bum behaves itself.... Great present :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Twiisted said:


> oh wow sooo cute!!!!
> 
> Hope his bum behaves itself.... Great present :flrt:


i just wish he would eat

tried
yoghurt
cottage cheese
tuna
fruit
veg
scrambled egg

n all he will eat is dog biscuits!!

so ive mised some in with his tuna in the hope he will eat a bit of tuna with them n get the taste for it, but the little swine is pickin out the biscuits!!!!

not poo'd yet though if theres nowt goin it, there wont be much comin out! but his butt has stayed where its meant to so far! :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

he pooped!!!! yey! formed! i never thought id be so happy to see poo! lol


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


 someones being spoilt :whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

awww gorgeouse little boy cat,:flrt::flrt: love his fluffly pink bed, what did u call him, he will be sleeping in bed with u soon like my ferret did but jonny wudnt have none of it when we moved in together lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> awww gorgeouse little boy cat,:flrt::flrt: love his fluffly pink bed, what did u call him, he will be sleeping in bed with u soon like my ferret did but jonny wudnt have none of it when we moved in together lol


 
LOL that made me giggle an think of the old ferret in ya trousers thing:lol2:


----------

